# Accumilation of Corals(pics included)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's some good things for people new to Accumilating fish or corals, Simply float the bag for 20-30mins then begin drip accumilation with tying slight tite knots in airline tubing and running them into the bags


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o should see the tank now with after putting all them corals into it  these arent small 1"x1" these are freaking 4x4 one looks 6x5


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

You are right... We SHOULD see the tank now! Sooooo, where's the pics?!?!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea really, jerk, TEASE!! haha, bet they look great!


----------

